# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Andrews Barber

## bobolin

Een hele vriendelijke goedendag,

Zijn er lotgenoten die het syndroom van Andrews Barber ondergaan etc.
Ben benieuwd naar reacties en ervaringen.

Grote Groet Bob.

----------

